# ifconfig epair0b vnet jail - not found/Invalid argument



## lib13 (May 18, 2013)

My system is a FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE. I created a jail with ezjail 'mldonkey'.

I'm trying to set up a bridge between the host and the jail, following this site.

But I cannot configure epair0b:

`# ifconfig epair0b create vnet 3`

```
ifconfig: SIOCSIFVNET: Invalid argument
```

`# ifconfig epair0b vnet mldonkey`

```
ifconfig: jail "mldonkey" not found
```

I don't know if I missed some configuration, as ezjail didn't write anything to /etc/jails.  I don't even have that directory, although there's a /usr/local/etc/ezjail.

Am I missing some configuration? What should I do?


----------



## fbsd1 (Jun 9, 2013)

ezjail is not VNET/VIMAGE aware. Try qjail-3.0*.*


----------

